# My puppy keeps biting my older dog



## Mike1616 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a 6 year old Alsatian, he has always been an energetic dog but never aggressive. We got puppy which is staf cross alsatian a week ago and since we have had the puppy the first day or soo was really shy and wouldn't go near our other dog but the last few days has got more confident and is biting our Alsatian, the alsatian growls and barks but it doesn't seem to deter the puppy. Does anybody have any suggestions? 

Many thanks mike


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Your older dog is probably getting a bit fed up of the puppy tormenting him tbh! When the puppy starts getting to much for your older dog, you could try crating the puppy so that your older dog gets a break.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Also provide lots of strong chew toys to keep the puppy occupied and help with teething! Raw frozen carrots and stuffed Kongs are good and I also recommend antler chews from here https://www.antlerdogchews.co.uk/index.php my dogs love them, they keep them occupied for ages which means peace and quiet for me. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mike1616 said:


> I have a 6 year old Alsatian, he has always been an energetic dog but never aggressive. We got puppy which is staf cross alsatian a week ago and since we have had the puppy the first day or soo was really shy and wouldn't go near our other dog but the last few days has got more confident and is biting our Alsatian, the alsatian growls and barks but it doesn't seem to deter the puppy. Does anybody have any suggestions?
> 
> Many thanks mike


An older dog when a puppy comes seems to do one of two things, some will totally ignore the put and wont entertain them at all, until they are sure the pup has learned some manner, then they usually start to interact with the pup but on their terms.

Others will bark and growl at the pup until they learn manners and give them space especially if its a full of itself pup, if thats ignored then they may even airsnap, or lunge and chase the pup off. Ive even seen a persistent pup be given a nip. Usually as long as the pup learns his manners and gives the other dog space and isnt worried or frightened in any way it usually just works its self out.

Some pups though can be a bit too persistent and full of themselves and sometimes wont take the slightest bit of notice and carry on regardless. If you see that the pup wont let up in spite of your older dog trying to give him warnings and teach him manners, then Im afraid its down to you to help him out. Just stop it when it starts to get over the top and he wont quit and you can see the older dogs had enough but getting nowhere trying to stop him.

Usually I just pop mine in their crate which you can do if you have one, failng this just pop him into another room to calm down. Sometimes they get so hyped and over excited they just carry on regardless otherwise.


----------

